# How do I make a flash book?



## Kaezus (Jan 30, 2013)

The story I plan on writing has multiple reader choices and endings, it's hard to make a story like that using the "if you make this choice go to this page" thing. So I want to make a flash like story to make that transition easier, so instead of making a choice and clicking on a link to continue, you could click the option in the flash and it would continue it that way without switching browser pages. It's kind of like how CoC dose it, except without all the sex :/ But the problem is I have no idea how to do this, so if anyone knows, please help me out. Thanks in advance :3


----------



## SkyeLansing (Jan 31, 2013)

It would be fairly straightforward, but you'd need to learn programming   Basically when you come to a point where the 'player' needs to make a decision you bring up some buttons for them, they pick what they want to do, and based off of what they pick you send them to the next part of the story.  Very simple, you wouldn't need to learn too much to do it.


----------



## Faustus (Feb 1, 2013)

www.actionscript.org has some very good tutorials for Flash and ActionScript beginners. Here's one that's probably relevant:
http://www.actionscript.org/resourc...Flash-Navigation-using-AS3-Classes/Page1.html

What you're basically doing is creating a timeline that stops at key points, and providing those points with buttons that link to specific keyframes at the beginning of the animation that choice should link to. The tutorial above shows a better way of doing this, I believe, though not being an ActionScript programmer I can't vouch for it entirely.

-F


----------



## Furcade (Feb 3, 2013)

Kaezus said:


> It's kind of like how CoC dose it...



What's CoC...?

First of all, do you have Flash? As in, Flash Professional? If the answer is "yes" in some form or another, follow the tutorials linked by Faustus (however I did a basic point-and-click adventure once and found it was easier to use ActionScript 2, but I'd never recommend that if you want to get into complex Flash programming).

If you don't have Flash, things could be a little bit more complicated. You'd have to learn some JavaScript or something.

Alternatively, and it is a totally viable alternative, you could use Inform and Google's funny internet reader thing (http://inform7.com/ should get you started) (but that will only work if there are no images in your story). Or you could just switch browser pages. That would be the easiest way to do it, honestly.

Also, welcome to the forums, I guess.


----------



## Faustus (Feb 7, 2013)

Furcade said:


> If you don't have Flash, things could be a little bit more complicated. You'd have to learn some JavaScript or something.


I used to use Koolmoves when I had a PC. It's a cheap-and-cheerful alternative to Adobe's software, and it does support ActionScript. Not as good for actually creating the graphics, but if you're going to draw the images in another application and import them into Flash anyway it doesn't matter. It's actually not bad at all for the money, and certainly good enough for a visual novel.

Hype might also do the job, although I can't say for sure as I've never used it, but it allegedly does not require programming knowledge.

I'm guessing that CoC is 'Chosen of the Creator', thanks to my Google foo and the search terms 'CoC Dating Simulator'.

Oh yeah, I'll also totally second 'Inform' as a good choice! I used to love messing around with that. In my day (Inform 6) it was a devil of a job getting graphics into it, so hopefully that's fixed now. It's for type-in adventures (Interactive Fiction) rather than visual novels.

-F


----------

